# b12 performance parts



## darkangel21 (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey everyone i have a 1990 b12 and i was just wondering if peformance parts from a b13 would fit my b12 or if anyone knows any sites where i can look up parts such as a short shifter kit, exhaust systems or if i will have to do custom work to make parts fit any info would help thanks


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

It all depends on where do you hale from? state side ?
and Your 90 if in the states you would have a ga16i . if so you don't have any luck with engine parts .


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

If you have a GA16i the GA16DE header will fit with some mods. You have to make your own custom intake and exhaust with a free flow muffler. Euro cam will add a few more power and a little advance on timing, 10 degrees to be exact BTDC.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Mervic said:


> If you have a GA16i the GA16DE header will fit with some mods. You have to make your own custom intake and exhaust with a free flow muffler. Euro cam will add a few more power and a little advance on timing, 10 degrees to be exact BTDC.



thx Sorry, I forgot about that


----------

